# Any union hopefuls in Hamilton Ontario?



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

Syntax said:


> Anyone here on the ready to work list for the ECAH? I called them last week and was mortified to find out that there had not been a call for applications since Aug-Oct 2014... they won't disclose how many names are left on the list to me, a lowly outsider. I figured maybe there'd be someone here who could provide some insight...


FYI for those unaware: http://www.ecahamilton.ca/apprentice_intake.htm

Haven't been in Ontario for many years, last time I read about Ontario locals, I was under the impression small locals were being merged, or attempting to be.

Obviously, I am not knowing.  

Hopefully someone from Ontario replies, now I am curious! 

Borgi


----------



## va3gjs (May 5, 2013)

I'm a 3rd year in Hamilton. It has been really slow here for the past few years. I spent a good chunk of second year working out of town up north. I would estimate there are at least 100+ new hire apprentices waiting on the list. 

As for the merging of locals. Toronto wants everyone to merge with them so they can be the one local to rule them all. But no one else wants them to be. I get the impression that hamilton, london, K-W all will fight against any merger


----------



## 636to105 (Jan 27, 2015)

I can speak on this matter . I was accepted into that 2014 class . It was about 80 people total . So we all went for S&O, first aid the first two months of 2015 then were placed on the work list . 
Fast forward to July 2016 . We all got a letters from JTAC asking if we want to remain on the work list . As they put it "the economy slowed affecting the ability of contractors to hire " "the economy is slowly improving " 

I moved up 1 spot in months . 
So is catch this I was already a member of the IBEW before being accepted at the 105 . 
So while they acknowledge they have never run into the situation before the dispatch keeps "forgetting to look into my issue " so basically they have no idea what to do . 

So let's see what they say when I call them this week .


----------

